# What's too fat or too skinny?



## Wingman

I'm curious as to some peoples opinions. I've seen pictures of APBT's that you can't see any ribs on, and others that you can barely see rib outlines. I have seen CH dogs who looked both ways. But what's right? Is there any "perfect" look. I know that muscular structure plays into what many consider the "perfect" look, but just how lean should a APBT be? Thanks! :woof: <--my niece liked that smiley..so I had to toss it in! haha


----------



## Black Rabbit

This is my boy he's 19 months and in the process of being conditioned. He needs to put on a bit more muscle mass but I don't think he's too skinny.


----------



## MISSAPBT

Dosia is looking beautiful! He has nice conformation.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Thank you so much  IMO you want to see the outline of one to three ribs not all of them when they are at rest. During full movement and play you may see a bit more.


----------



## Wingman

Okay that's what I thought. I guess we've always just had fat dogs! haha I mean Savannah is the first dog that I feed a strict amount to, and she's the skinniest dog I've had. My mom's GSD looks just as lean, but I think because of her hair you just can't tell as much. 

I'm asking because recently I've cut Savannah back on her food by 1/2cup a day, and started to exercise her more. And she's dropped 2lbs, and is looking much leaner, but not quite looking like Dosia. I just didn't know if she was too skinny! lol Thanks for the info guys, as always this forum delivers! haha


----------



## MISSAPBT

IMO you should keep the food suitable for his weight and just work it off him, i dog looks great when the weight is worked off rather then starved (not saying yuo starve your dog)


----------



## Black Rabbit

LOL It might be hard to tell by pics but Dosia is 24in from ground to front shoulder. He was about 75lbs before we worked him out so I'm guessing he's in between 65 and 70lbs right now. He also gets 4-5 cups of food a day but we do workouts like spring pole flirt pole and tons of fetch to keep him in shape  I also do a daily run for myself witch I take him on too. We are only going about a mile a night right now but when I increase I will also increase his food intake too so he is not starving from all the activity we do. Dosia is a very high drive dog so he needs more food and activity. The trick is getting the balance of food and activity at the right levels for your dog individually  If your dogs is very active and drivey like my boy I'd increase his workout and food. It will help lean your dog up but also put on some muscle mass as well


----------



## performanceknls

This is Typhoon at the ADBA nationals and I co-owned her back then and I think she was too thin. You could see the tops of her hips and her ribs are too predominant.









This is more an ideal weight you can see ribs but they are not as predominate as Typhoons he would use more muscle mass but his weight is good.









Here are more dogs in good shape

















I think a dog who is too fat is when they start to lose the tuck in the waist and they would be too heavy for ADBA showing.


----------



## Wingman

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Thank you!


----------



## Black Rabbit

OMG I was hoping Lisa would post up her dogs. This is what perfect conditioned dogs look like. Dosia and I are hoping to get the look of Lisa's dogs  He's still a bit of a pup and has a ways to go but this is what we look at as future goals   some great dogs coming outta Lisa's yard  I'm surprised we didn't see any pics of Dixie  she's so freakin cute


----------



## Nizmosmommy

performanceknls said:


> This is Typhoon at the ADBA nationals and I co-owned her back then and I think she was too thin. You could see the tops of her hips and her ribs are too predominant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is more an ideal weight you can see ribs but they are not as predominate as Typhoons he would use more muscle mass but his weight is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are more dogs in good shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a dog who is too fat is when they start to lose the tuck in the waist and they would be too heavy for ADBA showing.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Some people assume that because ribs are showing that the dog is too skinny. And that is completely wrong. I always look at muscle tone and if they have all there bones showing and no muscle tone I would say they are probably under weight


----------



## Nizmo

genetics play the biggest role on how your dog conforms.
some dogs are just built differently


----------



## FamilyLinePits

Nizmo said:


> genetics play the biggest role on how your dog conforms.
> some dogs are just built differently


That is SO true! I have 4 APBT's, 2 of which are rescues and only mine on a temporary basis until they aren't so "redzone" tempered, and I can find a suitable home.

The 2 that I actually paid for and studied, Are very thick, but Not short like bullies. Mischa stands about 23 inches, But has a thick build, Not fat, but thick and muscular. Brinks, stands at about 22 inches (at 8 months), weighs roughly 55lbs, and also has a thick muscular body.

My other 2 have the very lean and athletic body style, even though one is right at around 20 inches.

So like previously mentioned, It depends on the bloodline. Look at the sire and dam to get a better idea of what your dogs size should be.


----------



## Bethb2007

I personally feel if you can see hip bones, a dog is too lean. A backbone showing is not a real good indicator, as some roachy dogs show backbone even when not lean. A fat dog is when zero ribs show.

One problem I see is when a person keeps their dog at ADBA show weight year round, or all the time, the dog does not have any backup if something happens. For instance if the dog gets sick and they have no fat, they become emancipated easily.


----------



## performanceknls

Here you go here is Dixie 









I try not to keep my show dogs in ADBA condition all the time, I really cut them back about 4 weeks before the show to take off the extra pound but some of my working dogs Like Tempest and Typhoon naturally stay in shape pretty much all year round. This winter I really had to fatten my dogs up because it was so cold and they stay outside during the day. Beth is right if you keep them in that shape all the time they do not have reserves when they get sick and a few of my dogs have gotten very thin when they got ill but being healthy dogs before that helped and they were not down and out too long. My older dogs I keep a little heavy for that very reason. Vixen and Tasha are a little fat but being older than 10 they need that extra cushion if they get sick, plus they are retired and no need to be in that type of shape. Oh and my pets are not that thin they have more wieght behind them as well.


----------



## Black Rabbit

YEA :woof: :woof: I love Dixie she's such a beautiful girl  very nice muscle tone on her


----------



## Pedraddoc

*Bella*

Got my rescue pit mix four months ago. Foster dropped by today and was shocked at her weight. Thought she was too skinny. Very active with three walks per day. Eats four cups dry food. I don't have her on demand feeds but feed morning and night. She used to have the bowl out all day. Is she really too skinny?










:snap:


----------



## redog

Load the pic to a photobucket account and post the img code. I'd love to see the dog they say is too skinny! Naturally they want to see a lazy couch potato that's over fed.


----------



## lgelocs

hes very healthy and very well looked after and hes only five months here ! people say hes over weight but i have had him looked over by vetenarian and vet said he has very solid big build in him ! hes half pitbull too !


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Many vets are clueless about ideal weight. It's not the best pic for us to see his shape but he looks like typical puppy weight to me!


----------



## dakar

Its hard to Say. On my humble opinion, for a Pitbul, I expect a level pretty similar to human athletes... meaning: Low levels of % fat and high level of muscles.... 

To me, pitbulls are just like "ironman" athletes. 

Regarding Amstaff.: my understanding its 70/30 (70% muscle and 30% fat), just like a bodybuilder.... 

but, this is my opinion. 

But, never let a dog become fat or not pratice exercises.


----------



## Ste11aeres

My landlady thinks that my boy is part boxer, because she doesn't realize that a pitbull can have a skinny waist.


----------



## ames

Ste11aeres said:


> My landlady thinks that my boy is part boxer, because she doesn't realize that a pitbull can have a skinny waist.


Hi you may have more replies making your own thread. Your landlady sounds like most people it seems. So sad. Nice looking pup


----------

